# Good begginer plants for a Betta Tank



## Darcy T Xx (Feb 21, 2014)

So I want to set up a 5 gallon planted Betta tank but I'm not sure about lighting this will be my first planted tank so easy plants. I was thinking of adding a 10 watt bulb as I don't want an algae problem. I would love to be able to have a floating plant so any reccomandations. Also what substrate will I use and should I add some sort of fertaliser. Sorry for all the questions want to get as much information as possible before deciding :-D. And the tank will have a filter and heater and will be cycled. ​


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

A 10 watt 6500K light will be just fine for a 5 gallon tank. It needs to be in the 5000-8000K range to support plant growth, anything else is to low and you won't see any growth, just death. 

If you only want floating plants, ferts won't be needed as they pretty much reproduce and grow like crazy as they react to the waste from the fish very quickly. Same with the substrate with floating plants you can use whatever you want as they never touch the bottom.

If you want a planted tank with actual plants in the substrate the answers may differ.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Water wisteria can be allowed to float at the surface, and supposedly grows rather quickly with enough light. Java ferns should not be planted into the substrate, but tied to something (like a rock, or some driftwood, even a suction cup). 

Don't confuse peacock moss (which is aquatic) with peacock fern (which is not). A lot of stores are selling peacock fern as an aquatic plant, and it will rot in an aquarium.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

I like moneywort, they grow well, and are easy to grow more from cut off stems, you just bury their roots in the substrate


----------



## Darcy T Xx (Feb 21, 2014)

So here is my final plan would these be good with the 10 watt lighting 

Anubais tied to driftwood 
Vallisneria spiralis 
Limnobium laevigatum 
Vesicularia Ferriei also attached to another piece of dritwood 

Or would 18 watt be better for these plants I'm going to shadow the Anubais so it doesn't get to much light. Do I need any supplements thx


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

The 18 watt should be good, I would say that maybe liquid ferts would be pretty good


----------

